# Best single 18650 mod



## Franky (6/12/15)

Hi fellow vapers, what in your opinion is the best single 18650 mod at the moment?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nimatek (6/12/15)

If you are looking at mod and separate tank not a kit, to start with :
Evic VTC Mini and subtank mini (or any other tank instead of the ego on - billow v2 / aromamizer rdta / goblin mini / bellus)

If you want a good kit to start with I would say Kanger's Subox kit. 

But for a great mod itself, my vote goes for the VTC Mini without a doubt.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## playingthedruid (6/12/15)

I have the Evic VTC Mini and have been loving it. Either use my Bellus RTA or my Wotofo Lush on it and it kicks enough to put out some pretty decent flavour and the clouds. TC is an added bonus and I have played around with it and it's really nice.

I have had a chance to play around with the Vaporesso Target which is also great to use. also 75W and really ergonomic to use. Reminds me of a Nerf gun.

EDIT: Check the Target in stainless steel. Sexy sexy





I dont trust that tanks coils though. Looks like ceramic wrapped in cotton and afaik not enough it known about ceramic in these devices and how it breaks down over time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Franky (6/12/15)

I've got quite a few tanks at the moment - Atlantis V2, 2x Subtank Minis & a Bellus RTA. Has anyone looked at the new Sigelei 75w or SX Mini ML?


----------



## blujeenz (6/12/15)

The SX350 chip has a good reputation and plenty global users love their SX mini's even though somewhat outdated. 
The new SX mini ML class is a solid upgrade with awesome features, new firmware out in Dec sometime, and available from Vapers Corner at R2900.
Thats a lot of *ront *to drop on a single batt device, especially when there is a sneaking suspicion that a dual batt version is in the pipeline/works.


----------



## Viper_SA (6/12/15)

Best single 18650 mod? A Reo of course!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 8


----------



## DoubleD (6/12/15)

Mech : Reo grand SL
Regulated : SX mini ML

The SX weighs a ton so my number one spot will always go to the Reo, it being almost indestructible plays a huge part as well.

An honorable mentions for portability is the Evic VTC mini and IPV D2 - although the Reo grand would win in this regard aswell lol

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3


----------



## DaveH (6/12/15)

Mine is of course 



Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (6/12/15)

As mentioned before, from personal preference and from trying the latest and greatest device, the reo as a single 18650 device is the best and most reliable and robust device. 
Granted you need a little experience in coil building and battery safety. 
My vote is a reo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## DoubleD (6/12/15)

Christos said:


> As mentioned before, from personal preference and from trying the latest and greatest device, the reo as a single 18650 device is the best and most reliable and robust device.
> Granted you need a little experience in coil building and battery safety.
> My vote is a reo.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos (6/12/15)

DoubleD said:


>


This made my day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (6/12/15)

Mechs are fun until you want to change power output

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Alex (6/12/15)

A Reo is the best single 18650 device by a country mile.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/12/15)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## DoubleD (6/12/15)

Sprint said:


> Mechs are fun until you want to change power output



You look sad about it, dont be. At least you know you need a regulated mod 


I'm lucky in that sense, I guess, it takes me 2mins to mount'n'wick the O16 on my Reo, I know what type a vape I want for the juices I use, so I build a mech style build that meets my needs. Theres no faffing about with different power outputs at Casa da DoubleD.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (9/12/15)

Was a bit out of action on the forum for a while. This thread made my year! What fun and hearty chuckles to read. @DoubleD's hallelujah followed by @Alex country mile perfectly visualised by @Rob Fisher and ending at Casa da DoubleD

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Ashley A (9/12/15)

Sprint said:


> Mechs are fun until you want to change power output


I grab another REO or change the atty which has a build to suite the juice and vape style I want then. I hardly ever seem to want to change wattage while I'm still on 1 bottle or tank.


----------



## stevie g (9/12/15)

Look at Mr Fancy Pants with all his REOs.

Jokes I would love to have a collection of REOs with different setups on each. I'm vaping mass market Ipv4s and Cthulhu v2


----------



## rogue zombie (9/12/15)

In my experience, so that you can run different set-up for different juices, the best single 18650 mod is three Reo's 

Joking, but it is my favourtie device.

In terms of regulated, well, I don't trust the regulated manufacturers yet. So I would spend cheap, and therefore the eVic VTC Mini. It's cheap, and seemingly well built.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ashley A (9/12/15)

Sprint said:


> Look at Mr Fancy Pants with all his REOs.
> 
> Jokes I would love to have a collection of REOs with different setups on each. I'm vaping mass market Ipv4s and Cthulhu v2


Oh lekker, it came out just the way I wanted it too like I have tons of them  Hehe, I only have 2.

Seriously though, 1 REO and different atties with different builds is good enough. I even have the same atties with different builds for differnt juice. You can get a few derringers cheap and put in different builds and then swop them as you please.


----------



## Sir Vape (9/12/15)

Evic VTC Mini

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## capetocuba (9/12/15)

Owned 2 Reos. They were great in my "middle" vaping journey. Think they are overpriced compared to what you can get for the same money. I am finding far better flavours in my current setups. I prefer a good dual battery device that can deliver enough power from 50w up till 130w, which is from my Bellus tank all the way to my RDA's.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba (9/12/15)

I kinda see my evolution like this

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Ashley A (9/12/15)

... DNA 300, DNA 400, ENA 500... ... ...ZNA 5000 WC (weather control)

I'm just gonna chill on the beach in my happy place oblivious to the tech evolution. At least no boards to fry when the wave hits, and not much corrosion on the aluminium case.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (9/12/15)

I agree fully with @capetocuba 
Ive owned 2 reo minis and 1 reo grand and they served a purpose way back when i thought that was great.
Ive since moved on and i enjoy the freedom of choice as to what watts i want to vape at.
I notice alot of people say that the reo gives you dripper quality vape. I once thought that too. Unfortunately i was mistaken and caught up in the hype.
My sigelei 75watt coupled with a bellus is as close to a dripper quality vape you will get without using a dripper.
im not knocking the reo down cos everyone knows i loved mine whilst i used them. Im just saying there is alot of cheaper hardware out there that will et you a much better vape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Franky (9/12/15)

Seems like I've generated a lot of discussion in this thread...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## stevie g (9/12/15)

We all love having a say

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (9/12/15)

Franky said:


> Seems like I've generated a lot of discussion in this thread...


Lol... from what I've seen, it's much like anything fanatical. Like Harley riders don't consider anything else.

Some people will just like Reo's, others will be fanatical.

I have a newly acquired badass regulated setup, with the best RDA I've used on top.... yet it gets used two hours a night. This is unusual for me, because I'm like a kid when I get new toys.

Still, I always grab my battered and bruised Reo. 

But I TOTALLY understand the want or need of these monster setups folks are using nowadays.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## rogue zombie (9/12/15)

I tell you what though, jeeslike, at 40watts 0.25ohm dual coils with the Velocity Mini, I create some freekin fog though! 



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phanatik (9/12/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I tell you what though, jeeslike, at 40watts 0.25ohm dual coils with the Velocity Mini, I create some freekin fog though!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



That's my happy place... Black Koopor Mini, with Black Velocity Mini!

Bliss!!!

But not so much with my thinner bacco juices... thinking a decent bottomfed dripper for flavour on a lower wattage might do the trick there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (9/12/15)

Why dont you regulated guys answer the OP instead of explaining why *you *dont like the Reo lol  #hatersgonnahate

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (9/12/15)

DoubleD said:


> Why dont you regulated guys answer the OP instead of explaining why *you *dont like the Reo lol  #hatersgonnahate


Because the reo is kak and we feel the need to say so every time we get the chance  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (9/12/15)

​

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (9/12/15)

johan said:


> View attachment 40764
> ​





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoubleD (9/12/15)

DoubleD said:


> #hatersgonnahate





Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Because the reo is kak and we feel the need to say so every time we get the chance
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




 so, I win...

 

 I win!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (9/12/15)

DoubleD said:


> so, I win...
> 
> 
> 
> I win!


All fun and games bro  I'm just messing around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex (9/12/15)

There's always going to be another must have "high power" vaping device around the corner. We've been down that road before. RTA's and RDA's are a dime a dozen. All with the promise of Nirvana, until the following month, and and yet another "next big thing".

It's a never ending merry go round. And no end in sight.

I'm thankful to the Reo fanatics on here, mainly @Andre, for introducing me to the "Harley Davidson" of vaping gear. And I'm still rocking the same gear today. For someone who is serious about getting a solid piece of vape gear, the Reo-Grand is a no brainer. It's just a perfect device in form and function.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4


----------



## DoubleD (9/12/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> All fun and games bro  I'm just messing around.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## capetocuba (9/12/15)

DoubleD said:


> Why dont you regulated guys answer the OP instead of explaining why *you *dont like the Reo lol  #hatersgonnahate


Because there is a very fanatical Reo user base here? These poor okes need to be shown the light man and go with the V8's


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (9/12/15)

I agree with @Alex. Once you have a reo and it works for you, you don't end up buying every second tank and mod on the market. I wish I could do that. Like they say, if it works for you then it's the best for you. I'm not jumping on the dna200 train for that very reason. My IPv4 and evic vtc mini have been working for me. 1 tank 1 dripper. 

Sorry to OP for derailing so bad 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (9/12/15)

capetocuba said:


> Because there is a very fanatical Reo user base here? These poor okes need to be shown the light man and go with the V8's




Whoa is there a group meet were "we" discuss the blueprint of operation "FRUB" otherwise known as "Fanatical Reo User Base - Taking Down Reosville"

Rhetorical

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/12/15)

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Ashley A (9/12/15)

My Sig 100w plus was the shyt just earlier this year at R2k plus dual batteries (pretty near REO prices). Along with the Subtank, then Delta 2 etc. Now they're bug bulky dated paper weights. Ive Since gotten my 2 REO's and Nuppins and haven't really bought much gear.

Before that I was constantly searching for the best setup with the most features and tech, buying it, loving it... for a month, then got bored and the new must have was out that I had to get. Felt like I was chasing my tail and losing half of last month's spend every month. I haven't sold my Sig or Subtank for the reason that I would get more value out of its ability to dry burn at controlled wattage and backup than the money it's worth just a few months down the line.

My REO's on the other hand, as expensive as they and their good atties are makes me feel like I already vaped their worthvoutvof them. Further use is a bonus and I find comfort in knowing there'll be a lot of mileage left in them.

A quick unscrew of a bottle and screwing on a new bottle on the go is good enough for 3/4 of a day instead of complicated refills. Even quicker to replace a battery to maintain my wattage levels for another half the day. Pop of the top cap and slip in some new cotton while chatting to a friend without deviation from the conversation or simply screw on another atty in a rush and not worry about having to refill the tank. Spare battery and juice bottle fit unnoticed in my jeans cash pocket. Reo fitting nearly anywhere else in any direction without a leak or misfire. Careless drops or my son soaking it in water and nothing to worry about that a quick wipe doesn't help and vape away. Shucks, I spill juice on the thing. Rinse umder the tap, shake, wipe & vape away.

I love you REO.

I heard TC came out about sometime after I got my REO. Something about needing different type wires like NI200, then titanium soon after, next stainless steel, next gold? Then you have to set up at room temperature like I'll have time to get the temp right when all I want to do is vape. And resetting thigs on the device when changing coils, really? Or maybe that was the fix in V2, 3, 4 to get you to buy the new one a month later. 200w gives me so much options but I only ever use 30 max of my 100w but then the new RTA's I'll end up buying will be geared to such high wattages. And then I'll need a newer better mod to drive the tank I bought for this mod...

Then there was the ever painful wait for a mew ultimate mod like I waited 2 months for the M80 as it promised so much. In the mean time it was discovered that the M50 V1's had issues and where not upgradeable earlier. My impatience got the better of me and I bought the Sig 100w plus at the price of the 150w which was out but no one had stock (now there's a 150w TC of that). In the end the M80 arrived amd was a fail in TC so the wait and anticipation was for nothing.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 4


----------



## DoubleD (9/12/15)

Ashley A said:


> My Sig 100w plus was the shyt just earlier this year at R2k plus dual batteries (pretty near REO prices). Along with the Subtank, then Delta 2 etc. Now they're bug bulky dated paper weights. Ive Since gotten my 2 REO's and Nuppins and haven't really bought much gear.
> 
> Before that I was constantly searching for the best setup with the most features and tech, buying it, loving it... for a month, then got bored and the new must have was out that I had to get. Felt like I was chasing my tail and losing half of last month's spend every month. I haven't sold my Sig or Subtank for the reason that I would get more value out of its ability to dry burn at controlled wattage and backup than the money it's worth just a few months down the line.
> 
> ...









Its funny though, you dont see Reonauts bashing on the regulated guys, you see them giving advice and suggestions on regulated devices though. Makes you wonder who's actually content with their vape gear

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## kev mac (10/12/15)

DoubleD said:


> Its funny though, you dont see Reonauts bashing on the regulated guys, you see them giving advice and suggestions on regulated devices though. Makes you wonder who's actually content with their vape gear


Far be it from me to trash a fellow vapers' method of delivery.I have numerous mods, have bought more than I'll ever need, and I'll probably get more cause it makes me happy.If someone likes vapeing a toilet paper roll more power to them,vape what makes you happy.To answer the threads question I say the sx mini.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Ashley A (10/12/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Lol... Like Harley riders don't consider anything else.
> 
> Some people will just like Reo's, others will be fanatical.
> 
> ...



But you see, they do consider other things. Just like you, most REO owners have have and still do have other fancy Yamaha R1's, Suzuki Hyabusa's and Honda GSX RR's which may well be the fastest until the other manufacturer upgrades theirs to make it better (at least that's yearly). 

Nevertheless, none of those compare to the Harley drive.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (10/12/15)

Ashley A said:


> But you see, they do consider other things. Just like you, most REO owners have have and still do have other fancy Yamaha R1's, Suzuki Hyabusa's and Honda GSX RR's which may well be the fastest until the other manufacturer upgrades theirs to make it better (at least that's yearly).
> 
> Nevertheless, none of those compare to the Harley drive.



that all depends on what you consider your harley to be..


----------



## Marzuq (10/12/15)

i would be very careful to associate anything with a harley davidson. any biker out there can vouch for this. when i biker sits on the side of the road another biker will without a doubt stop to see if they can help. any biker except those smug harley riders. to them if you dont ride a harley you not a biker at all. Thats why im glad my vape gear shares the floor with the Maserati. my vape gear is like a ducati. constant delivery of power all the way. 

the biggest problem with a reo is that if you vape around 12 - 15ml juice a day. on a reo that means about 4 - 5 battery changes a day. Now why would you want to carry around that many batteries all the time?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## capetocuba (10/12/15)

Marzuq said:


> that all depends on what you consider your harley to be..


My new Harley's exhaust is the 28mm RDA that's incoming

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/12/15)

Marzuq said:


> the biggest problem with a reo is that if you vape around 12 - 15ml juice a day. on a reo that means about 4 - 5 battery changes a day. Now why would you want to carry around that many batteries all the time?



Not sure how you get to 5 batteries Marzy Baby? I use pretty much one battery all day and only change to a second battery late afternoon or early evening. I go through around 10-12ml's a day.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (10/12/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not sure how you get to 5 batteries Marzy Baby? I use pretty much one battery all day and only change to a second battery late afternoon or early evening. I go through around 10-12ml's a day.



running a 0.4ohm dual coil setup on the reo chows the battery. 
being single battery is its weakness. it takes away alot of options in terms of builds and wire you can use.
the reo definitely was not intended for subohm in my opinion


----------



## Pixstar (10/12/15)

As long as Reo's don't make that Harley noise, especially if it's your neighbour on a Sunday morning, I'm cool with them. They're nice.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Pixstar (10/12/15)

To answer OP question, the Tesla 100W seems excellent and at that price point might be a good option. Nice and compact too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## skola (10/12/15)

To answer the OP's question, I'd go for the SX Mini M Class. But value for money, I'd go with a Evic VTC Mini. There's a K Box Pro coming out soon, 75W TC, single 18650.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pixstar (10/12/15)

skola said:


> To answer the OP's question, I'd go for the SX Mini M Class. But value for money, I'd go with a Evic VTC Mini. There's a K Box Pro coming out soon, 75W TC, single 18650.
> View attachment 40775


Yeah that looks good! That stainless steel one is really nice, those new top fill tanks look good too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cespian (10/12/15)

Reading through this thread reminds me of an Apple VS Android (or Xbox VS Playstation) thread I skimmed through in the recent past lol.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex (10/12/15)

Cespian said:


> Reading through this thread reminds me of an Apple VS Android (or Xbox VS Playstation) thread I skimmed through in the recent past lol.



Yip


----------



## Andre (10/12/15)

Marzuq said:


> running a 0.4ohm dual coil setup on the reo chows the battery.
> being single battery is its weakness. it takes away alot of options in terms of builds and wire you can use.
> the reo definitely was not intended for subohm in my opinion


I run 2 of my Reos with duals at around 0.4 ohms. With the brown HGs I get about 4 ml of juice per battery - never running a battery below 3.8 V. With the same battery in my SX Mini M Class I completely finish 2 batteries to go through 4.5 ml of juice in my GEM RTA with a single SS 0.51 ohm coil at 10J and 220C. The SX Mini runs these batteries down to 3.35 V. Imo the so called superior battery life in regulated devices is a myth. 

For sure, both types of devices have their pros and cons. A single battery squonker can serve you perfectly to about 50 W. Above that, get a squonker with more batteries or a regulated device. Of course, for TC vaping you must have a regulated device.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (10/12/15)

capetocuba said:


> My new Harley's exhaust is the 28mm RDA that's incoming





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashley A (10/12/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not sure how you get to 5 batteries Marzy Baby? I use pretty much one battery all day and only change to a second battery late afternoon or early evening. I go through around 10-12ml's a day.


Me too. 

Depending on the build, sometimes just one battery a day. 2 is a maximum from my experience and nearly every other person I know of except one since this morning but then again I thought it was obvious that the Harley was a REO in this association.

But hey, It's still easier for me to carry 1 spare battery in a rubber sock in my cash pocket or on a key ring than lug my dual battery Sig around and carry a case of 2 spares for that.

Nice match with the Ducatti. I was gonna buy a pre-owned one and then found out why they go so cheap so fast. Pretty much exact reasons as the aging of the high tech mods.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Heckers (10/12/15)

It will probably depend on the person.
I have owned two Reos and they were great btu regulated devices and especially tank have made massive improvements over the last year.
The great things about a Reo is that it is virtually indestructible and you can fit almost any dripper on top...without havign to drip.
Regulated devices are awesome because you have another way to fine-tune your vape, you can easily see battery life and for me is very easy to charge as im mostly in front of a computer with a charging cable. And the vape stays the same throughout the battery charge. Also i guess there is that extra safety net. I also think tanks have caught up to drippers and the difference is almost negligible.

A Reo might be the Harley of vaping, but not everyone wants a Harley

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (10/12/15)

Ashley A said:


> But you see, they do consider other things. Just like you, most REO owners have have and still do have other fancy Yamaha R1's, Suzuki Hyabusa's and Honda GSX RR's which may well be the fastest until the other manufacturer upgrades theirs to make it better (at least that's yearly).
> 
> Nevertheless, none of those compare to the Harley drive.



Fair enough.
But me honestly, I would've bought another Reo if I could have. Although I would want the new model.

I bought a regulated cheap'y, because I really need to have two juices on hand, when I'm at home at least.

But yes, I still look at everything else that comes out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (10/12/15)

Pixstar said:


> As long as Reo's don't make that Harley noise, especially if it's your neighbour on a Sunday morning, I'm cool with them. They're nice.



Lol.

Its one of the things I love about the Reo - theres no stupid noises. I HATE that 'click click' I get with my regulated. Click.. click... shut the f...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Ashley A (10/12/15)

Oh ja, we were comparing single 18650 in the OP since since the winner is clear, I guess we had to get dual's to fight the good fight of high wattage and more battery life and forget the form, weight, and size, hehe


----------



## Ashley A (10/12/15)

Marzuq said:


> running a 0.4ohm dual coil setup on the reo chows the battery.
> being single battery is its weakness. it takes away alot of options in terms of builds and wire you can use.
> the reo definitely was not intended for subohm in my opinion


Both my REO's are broken.

I only vaped them subohm around 0.3-0.7 ohm ever. Also, they only ever used 1 or 2 batteries a day and that's down to just 3.8V.

Somebody help me fix my babies. I don't know what's wrong with them. They just keep delivering the vape I want and expect without fail. I don't have this need to have more options to change power or change coil types for my different personalities during the day since it give me the vape I want which I built for 4 months ago.

PLEASE HELP HELP HELP!!!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/12/15)

Here are my favorite single 18650 mods. Most favourite on the left.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## capetocuba (10/12/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Here are my favorite single 18650 mods. Most favourite on the left.
> View attachment 40783


I agree it's the one on the left

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/12/15)

capetocuba said:


> I agree it's the one on the left
> 
> View attachment 40798



You do know I'm gonna hurt you when I get to CT next.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Clouder (10/12/15)

I have to say at this point, if I look at Oom Rob's a.k.a @Rob Fisher 's collection, I would absolutely LOVE to have a Reo!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------

